# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  The MBot Cube II in action

## Eddie

Pretty cool video showing the Cube II in action

----------


## DrLuigi

Seems like a great price, And just another great printer,

But i did hear the Support is awfull there, I do wanna add i never experienced it, But i did read about it a while ago (3-4 months ago)
So with the Mbot 2 they could have improven it?
Tho i did hear the same time it should have some quality prints.

Tho i think they should done there price like a little lower to compeet a little more, Since its now pretty much the same as the Ultimaker.

----------


## MyManJan

What is the price on this printer?  It certainly looks like it can get the job done.

----------


## DrLuigi

> What is the price on this printer?  It certainly looks like it can get the job done.


http://www.mbot3d.com/products/mbot-cube2 1400 dollars.

----------


## JohnA136

$1400 for a single extruder and $1600 for a dual sounds like a pretty good deal.  I like the enclosure able printers so we can retain chamber heat for printing ABS.  I think they are generally quieter too?  I would love to have a user of one chime in with a review.

----------


## JohnA136

MAKE Magazine 3D Printer Shoot-out should be out November 12th.  I'm just saying!

----------

